# Any Metal Detector users out there?



## Schroedc (Apr 26, 2015)

Kinda off the wall but wondering if we have any folks here that use metal detectors for finding coins, etc. Considering an older Garrett GTA 1000 for sale locally (My son has been after me to get one and I refuse to buy a cheap one) and figured I'd see if anyone here was a hunter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought a Grand Master Hunter in 1989 with the trio coil kit and an aftermarket Hothead elliptical coil from Kellyco. I had a ton of fun with it and while I didn't find any buried treasure I found a lot of coins and jewelry relics and some artifacts. It's an enjoyable hobby and even as many hunters as there has been getting into the hobby over the past 30 years, the stuff still in the ground has hardly even been touched. Many of the larger treasures have most likely been found by professional hunters/researchers but there's more gold and silver in the ground than was ever in Fort Knox.

I don't know anything about the GTA 1000 but living as close to Garland Texas as I do I have visited the factory several times and even met Charles Garrett in the early 90s. The most important aspect of treasure hnting is research. I spent lots and lots of time looking at microfiche copies of old newspapers in my library. I spent more time in the library than the field and it paid off. Good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 26, 2015)

I do some when I have time of which there has not been much of late but will get back into it in the near future as soon as I get some new tires on the quad.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2015)

I know nothing about it, but seems like something I could really get into. If my kid was interested, I would definitely encourage it. Beats the bell out of video games...


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 26, 2015)

I really want to get into it also and would like to buy a really good model! Have no idea which one though. Benn watching these guys lately and its really cool


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 27, 2015)

I had a White's 5000 back in the early 80's. Still have it in the basement somewhere. Had fun and found some stuff but the new machines are so much better now. Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a unit. I have no idea how to use it. My mom brought it over and said I could have it to use with my grandson to find stuff in the yard. I should see what kind it is. 

What is that wand looking thing those guys use in the video?


----------



## Molokai (Apr 27, 2015)

I have been interested in metal detectors and hidden treasure for whole my life, but here is illegal to use metal detectors. Government afraid people will find burried treasure. Lol.
Law says that everything underneath your property belongs to government and you can sit on gold mine and still be poor. Sucks to have that laws.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a unit. I have no idea how to use it. My mom brought it over and said I could have it to use with my grandson to find stuff in the yard. I should see what kind it is.
> 
> What is that wand looking thing those guys use in the video?



The wand is a pinpoint detector. About 100.00 from what I've seen online useful for narrowing it down inside the hole. I'm surprised how big of plugs those guys were digging but I suppose if you tamp it back down not too much damage to the lawn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2015)

Molokai said:


> but here is illegal to use metal detectors. Government afraid people will find burried treasure. Lol.
> Law says that everything underneath your property belongs to government and you can sit on gold mine and still be poor. Sucks to have that laws.




oh man...I just looked up that...what a total bummer Tom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

